# Please Help Me Identify 3 Watches!



## Gyllstrom (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently bought 3 watches at an auction. I got them pretty cheap - and the main reason to buy them was, that I like their "appereance", the patina and design.

After buying them, I started an intense google adventure, to try and find out, what I got on my hands - but I came up short, and did not find any information at all. So now I turn to this site, full of "watch-nuts" and other good people - to see if I can get a little more close to figure out, what I bought.

1. Brandname: "Optima". In the front it says (besides the brand name): "17 rubis - antimagnetique ". And on the back it says: "Fond acier - Noxydable - 7020"

http://billedeupload.dk/images/XFZoL.jpg

http://billedeupload.dk/images/n3hHP.jpg

http://www.billedeupload.dk/images/KQPqT.jpg

http://www.billedeupload.dk/images/5WDJf.jpg

2. Brandname: "Ï€ Pierce". In the front it says (besides the brand name): "Automatic - 25 jewels incablog - swiss made". And on the back it says: "Antimagnetic-Waterproof-Swiss-Shockprotected-Stainless steel back".

http://billedeupload.dk/images/kgICs.jpg

http://billedeupload.dk/images/b1rlf.jpg

3. Brandname : "Geana". In the front it says (besides the brand name): "Automatic - 25 jewels incablog". And on the back it says: "Antimagnetic-20 microns-Waterprotected-Steel back".

http://billedeupload.dk/images/bNutL.jpg

http://billedeupload.dk/images/nN3Q.jpg

So all in all - what I am looking for in this thread is some information about the different watches (origin, pricerange, year of make etc) basically all that someone might know about the brand and the specific model.

IÂ´m looking forward to some usefull answers from the god people of this community 

Ps. sorry about the quality of the pictures - will try to take some, thats a bit better and more detailed if nessecary.

//Lasse


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome, Lasse.

There are many people on here much more informed than I, but...

Looking at your pictures I'd say these all date from the 50s or 60s. There were a lot of companies around then, producing nice "plain man's" watches, that didn't survive the quartz revolution of the 70s. At a guess, these are probably among them.

Not high end stuff, I would have thought, otherwise the names might be well known, but perhaps comparable in market terms to the stuff you buy in high street jewellers' today. Then, as now, multiple watch ownership was not exactly the norm, and I could see my father/grandfather/uncles wearing watches like these.

If you know a small, old-fashioned independent watchmaker it would be worth getting his opinion.

All this is speculation, and I'm happy to be shot down!

The Optima is interesting, as I was recently given a 1927 silver cased Optima that is currently being looked at by my watch guru.


----------



## Gyllstrom (Jan 28, 2013)

Many thanks for the reply - and any info is much appreciated! 

If you figure out anymore about your own "Optima", please share the info


----------



## Minos90 (Jan 30, 2013)

Pierce has been around since the 1880's. Founded in Switzerland they found popularity in the states it seems.

The old ads are pretty cool.

http://www.pierce1883.com/WELCOME/HISTORY/SINCE_1883/since_1883.html


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Optima is gold plated with stainless steel back. I think the movement is an ETA 1080

Pierce is gold plated with stainless steel back. Pierce is a small Swiss company that made their own movements. Some collectors collect Pierce because of their rarity.

Geana is gold plated with stainless steel back. I don't recognize the brand name.


----------

